# Look what I found



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

So I came home tonight and found this.
Never had fish lay eggs before and I have no idea what to do?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Congratz!!! u can leave them and c what happens, hopefully the parents or other fish wont eat them


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

add some methyl blue to protect from fungus.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

macframalama said:


> add some methyl blue to protect from fungus.


What is this and where do I find it?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its usually found in low budget ich medicine

not the stuff that contains malachite green but the ingrediant will be methyl blue


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

here i found this
How to Breed Tropical Fish: How to breed and raise Angelfish


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Grata on the spawn man, hope you enjoy them growing up. Which pair spawned? The one missing a trailer and 1 of the 5 is also a pair.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Warn you NOT to get your hopes up too high. First spawns are often eaten by the newbie parents before they figure out the whole "parenting, these are not yummy snacks" thing. Usually better survival rates with subsequent batches.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> First spawns are often eaten by the newbie parents before they figure out the whole "parenting, these are not yummy snacks" thing.


But children are high in nutrients and calcium! :lol:

Sorry I just couldn't help myself with that comment... Congrats on the eggs!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think having a tank on deck for the eggs would be easiest then just remove the "stick" or slate and put it in a tank with a sponge filter and an air bubler like that link i posted earlier

and as far as children being high in nutritiousness is that true for human children because mine are making me crazy lol ?<<<


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Well its now the next morning and half of the eggs are gone only one of the parents is guarding against the other 10 angels in the tank that are really interested in that snack. The only other tank I have on and is a 65 tall and I have no filter , heater stand etc for it so I think I will just have to let this run its course as is. I never thought that I would have to deal with this a week after they went into the tank.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

haha they like your water in there ..there is always a next run
cichlids dont stop


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Yes human children too :bigsmile: they especially have a lot of calcium, just make sure to get the brains, that's where a lot of the nutrients are... Well that and the intelligence they seem to steal through osmosis from our brains :lol:


Would the parent angels get stressed out if you move their eggs to a different tank? I have 8 angels so this will help once they start pairing up (probably soon)...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

what kind of angels are those? I like them


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

probablly somewhat stressful but it cant see how it would be more stressful than watching your tank mates eat your expected children off one by one...


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrats! I have some from the same batch I think, and mine laid eggs a few days ago as well  They did get eaten though... Next time I'm going to try moving the eggs into a different tank. I'm not crazy about the idea of using Methelyne Blue though, so I might toss in a few of my cherry shrimp to keep the eggs clean and pick off the fungused ones. Did yours spawn right after a water change by any chance?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

dino said:


> what kind of angels are those? I like them


And if they are the same as my angels, they're Pterophyllum sp. "Peru"


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

alot of big time cichlid people put that awful blue junk in till its like navy blue, I read a whole big thing on it and i was like that cant be good for anything in there,
i can only imagine that has to have something to do with some fish being totally sterile that and genetics but cant help longterm


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

dino said:


> what kind of angels are those? I like them


They are red spotted Peruvian Angels


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

big water changes are triggers for lots of fish to spawn, i imagine angels should be in the mix somewhere...


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

So Mom and Dad are guarding the eggs now, maybe Dad never stopped? There were 3 white eggs on the branch this afternoon that I removed and nothing else is white tonight so hopefully that is the end of that.
I'll keep this updated with what happens,


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Eggs are all gone  dad is still guarding a stick, poor guy.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

it happens, they WILL go again, you can also move your other fish out , live feed, big water changes..speed things up , but if i were you i would have a tank ready next time, and just wait and remove it and get it in the new tank ,


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

King Ed Pets has methyblu. Good luck with the next batch!

ETA: It's SUPER toxic, so be really careful with it.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Elle said:


> King Ed Pets has methyblu. Good luck with the next batch!
> 
> ETA: It's SUPER toxic, so be really careful with it.


I hatched and raised upwards of 60 pygmy cory fry recently, and didn't use any of that stuff. Red cherry shrimp are the perfect egg cleaners, and they eat the fungused ones, it's so cute to watch them cleaning the eggs with their little arms.

BTW I had only ONE fry die (not including 3 I accidently smooshed with a bit of carrot I had tried to give to the juvy BN i had in there then) That's what no chemicals does I guess! Either that or beginners luck


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah if you have shrimp iin there sure definately dont use that evil blue stuff but it DOES act as a fungus gard


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

So my wife just called me to say that another pair has formed up and laid eggs. I guess I'll see what i can do tonight and tomorrow . The big pain is that I leave on a 5 day work trip Sunday morning, things aren't looking up for this batch either.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

man .. you got no luck with timing hey lol
lucky with pairs and eggs unlucky with timing


----------

